# Nike Vapen vs Burton Rampant



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I recently got a board set and now I'm trying to buy boots to go with it. This will be my first boot so I tried as many as I can.

I don't do parks or jumps yet and don't think I'll start doing it soon since I enjoy going down hill as fast as I can more..

Anyways..

So I'm looking to spend around $200 and found these two boots. Rampant is extremely comfortable.. incredibly light.. When I wore it I was amazed by how comfy to boot is.

Vapen on the other hand seems like it's tighter and stiffer so it'll give better control.. It's still comfy tho, but not nearly as rampant..

Help!


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

couldn't wait.. got the Vapen!


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

i would have gotten the more comfortable one.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Vapen sounds like it will almost be too soft for what you're looking for. If you wanted to stay Nike the Zoom Force-1 is a stiffer boot. Should have waited for some responses before jumping the gun.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> i would have gotten the more comfortable one.


well I actually thought about that but the level of comfort on the rampants just made me suspicious. I felt like it would break in too much too quickly and would be loose by the end of the season.

The Vapen is snug fit and actually little bit tighter than that but I'll be wearing them at home and see what's gonna happen..

worst case scenario I'll exchange them with the rampants.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> Vapen sounds like it will almost be too soft for what you're looking for. If you wanted to stay Nike the Zoom Force-1 is a stiffer boot. Should have waited for some responses before jumping the gun.


these felt stiff too.. I mean I'm not a hardcore expert snowboarder but I like going fast... And so far I only had rental boots which felt terrible.. I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to break into ZF1

We'll see..

Thanks for the response btw!


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

druj said:


> these felt stiff too.. I mean I'm not a hardcore expert snowboarder but I like going fast... And so far I only had rental boots which felt terrible.. I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to break into ZF1
> 
> We'll see..
> 
> Thanks for the response btw!


Not sure what you mean by "break into ZF1", but the Vapens are a pretty soft boot. If you like to bomb down the mountain as fast as possible then I would go with a stiffer boot. This is all personal preference, but generally for your riding you would want something stiffer.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> Not sure what you mean by "break into ZF1", but the Vapens are a pretty soft boot. If you like to bomb down the mountain as fast as possible then I would go with a stiffer boot. This is all personal preference, but generally for your riding you would want something stiffer.


well again I don't consider myself as a hardcore snowboarder yet so I don't think the stiffness difference between the vapen and the zf1 would make a difference with my riding that much.. 

the vapen will at least be an upgrade for me after the rentals and maybe if I can get my riding much better this season, then I can go up to a ZF1 or maybe something stiffer..

I just didn't want to spend too much money this season. I prefer spending my money on going for an extra day to the mountain to better myself


----------

